# xterm freezes when child stops



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 23, 2016)

Can someone verify x11/xterm #322 freezing when the shell is suspended? Just type `kill -STOP $$`. I don't want to harass the hard-working maintainer with a bogus report.

Old thing, but it should not happen anymore with modern signals. A #define or two in error, maybe.

Juha

Edit: SA_NOCLDSTOP hidden behind undefined _POSIX_SOURCE. Report sent


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes, xterm freezes here too when I do this.


----------

